

Lessons from Launch - sprint.ly - grahamb
http://blog.sprint.ly/post/14470010246/lessons-from-launch

======
petervandijck
Your homepage still doesn't say what sprint.ly actually does.

Surely you can sum it up in 1 sentence?

